# Need a car fax please



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

My brother just bought a crashed 2001 buick from an auction and we wanted to see what kind of accident it was in.:dunno: 

VIN is 2G4WS52J611138375. Thanks.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

bmw330pp said:


> My brother just bought a crashed 2001 buick from an auction and we wanted to see what kind of accident it was in.:dunno:
> 
> VIN is 2G4WS52J611138375. Thanks.


Hope this helps. Here's the CARFAX report:

CARFAX Buyback Guarantee	Good News -- Vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee!
No severe problems (major accidents, fire, flood damage, major odometer problems or lemon history) were ever reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) for this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375). If you find that any of these severe problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back.

You must register at www.CARFAX.com to activate this free guarantee!

CARFAX Talking CarTM
The story of this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375) according to our interpretation of the information reported to CARFAX:
Blue Arrow	This sedan has had 3 owners and was owned in Nevada and California. The first title for this sedan was reported to CARFAX by a Nevada DMV in 2000.
Blue Arrow	It has had no minor or moderate accidents reported to CARFAX.
Blue Arrow	It has had no DMV-reported total loss events, like a major accident, fire or flood.
Blue Arrow	It has not been reported by a DMV as having an Exceeds Mechanical Limits or Not Actual Mileage title.
Blue Arrow	It has a consistent mileage history with no indication of an odometer rollback. The last odometer reading, reported on 07/31/2001, was 26,634 miles.
Blue Arrow	It was not reported by a DMV as a Manufacturer Buyback or LEMON.
Blue Arrow	Its basic warranty has expired. You may want to discuss an extended warranty with your dealer.
Blue Arrow	Go to the Detailed Vehicle History for the complete history and a glossary of terms.

Click here to find out more!

Report Summary

1. ACCIDENT CHECK
Total Loss Check No Severe Accidents Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee!
Other Accident Indicators No Accident Indicators Reported

2. MILEAGE ACCURACY CHECK
Truth-In-Mileage Check No Odometer Problems Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee!
Odometer Rollback Check No Potential Odometer Rollback Found
Mileage Consistency Check No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found

3. LEMON CHECK®
No Mfr. Buyback Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee!

4. OWNERSHIP CHECK
Number of Owners 3 Estimated Owner(s)
Type of Owners Checked 8 Types of Vehicle Registrations

5. RECALL CHECK
BUICK Does Not Report Recalls to CARFAX

6. WARRANTY CHECK
No Coverage Remaining on Basic Warranty. Interested in an Extended Warranty?
DETAILED VEHICLE HISTORY	8 HISTORY RECORDS REPORTED
Tell us what you know about this vehicle

Heading Graphic

Year/Make/Model:	2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM

Body Style:	SEDAN 4 DR
Engine:	3.1L V6 SFI OHV 12V
Fuel:	GASOLINE
Driveline:	FRONT WHEEL DRIVE
Manufactured in:	CANADA
Safety Equipment:	4 wheel ABS, Running Lights, Dual front air bags/active (manual) belts
Standard Equipment:	Power Windows, Power Steering, Air Conditioning, AM / FM, Power Brakes, Tilt Wheel, 6-digit Odometer

CARFAX Hot Listings
Find great cars just listed in your area - for FREE. View more listings for this type of vehicle
2000 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM Listed 2 days ago
Body Style: Sedan 4 DR
Engine Type: 3.1L V6 SFI OHV 12V
Free CARFAX Vehicle History Report Crown Motors
Distance: 38.73 mi
Contact Dealer
2001 BUICK CENTURY LIMITED 
Body Style: Sedan 4 DR
Engine Type: 3.1L V6 SFI OHV 12V
Free CARFAX Vehicle History Report Herb Gordon Auto Group Used Cars
Distance: 16.52 mi
Contact Dealer
2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM 
Body Style: Sedan 4 DR
Engine Type: 3.1L V6 SFI OHV 12V
Free CARFAX Vehicle History Report S.K. Motors
Distance: 15.69 mi
Contact Dealer

Let us do the work!
Be the first to know about 2001 BUICK CENTURY vehicles just listed for sale in your area.
Email Address:

Heading Graphic

FREE to you from CARFAX. Additional information to help you make the right decision when buying or selling a used car or truck.

Blue Arrow

How safe and reliable is this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM?
Find out with the CARFAX Safety & Reliability Report.

Blue Arrow

What are other CARFAX customers saying about this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM?
Share what you know about this vehicle - Add a CARFAX Customer Rating & Comment.

Heading Graphic

Total Loss Check:

GOOD NEWS! No severe damage events were ever reported by a DMV for this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375). If you find that any of the following severe problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Salvage Title Loss Due To Fire Title
Junk Title Flood Damage Title
Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Hail Damage Title
Dismantled Title Canadian Total Loss

Other Accident Indicators:

This 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375) had no accident indicators reported to CARFAX from its sources. This section checks for accidents and/or related damage reported from many public and private sources. Not all accidents are reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection completed by your dealer or professional mechanic is recommended.

No Salvage Auction Record Reported No Crash Test Vehicle Record Reported
No Fire Damage Record Reported No Airbag Deployment Record Reported
No Automotive Recycler Record Reported No Damage Disclosure Record Reported
No Frame Damage Record Reported No Collision Repair Facility Record Reported
No Police Accident Record Reported

CARFAX depends on public and private sources for its accident data. Each one of these sources has different processing times. CARFAX can only report what is in our database on 16.Jan.2006 01:29:52. New data will result in a change to this report.
Not all accidents are reported to the Police. Tell us if you know of other fender benders, accidents or damage.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Heading Graphic

Truth-In-Mileage Check:

GOOD NEWS! No major odometer problems were ever reported by a DMV under the Truth-In-Mileage Act for this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375). If you find that any of the following odometer problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Not Actual Mileage Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses mileage fraud or a broken odometer.
Exceeds Mechanical Limits Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses an odometer rollover.

Odometer Rollback Check:

CARFAX found no odometer rollbacks for this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375). Rollbacks reported in this section originate from readings collected by a DMV or other verifiable source.

Mileage Consistency Check:

CARFAX found no inconsistent odometer readings in the mileage history of this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375).

Date:	Mileage:
08/24/2000	10 
07/26/2001	26,622 
07/31/2001	26,634

Do you know this vehicle's current mileage? Tell us and help protect others from mileage fraud.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Heading Graphic

GOOD NEWS! No manufacturer buyback was ever reported by a DMV for this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375). If you find that a manufacturer buyback was reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Heading Graphic

Ownership History:

CARFAX estimates that this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375) had 3 owner(s). CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history and other supporting events to identify potential ownership transfers. In compliance with the U.S. privacy laws, CARFAX does not collect or report owner names or addresses.

Estimated Owners:	Date:	Location:
1st owner 08/24/2000	Nevada
2nd owner 07/17/2001	Nevada
3rd owner 09/14/2001	California

CARFAX AdvisorTM
The cost of ownership varies by vehicle. Go to Edmunds.com to check the recommended service schedule and estimated costs for this vehicle.

Types of Owners:

This 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375) was checked for 8 types of registrations.

No Personal Use Registration Reported No Fleet Registration Reported
Lease Registration Reported No Commercial Registration Reported
Rental Registration Reported No Non-Profit Registration Reported
No Taxi Registration Reported No Built to Non U.S. Standards Record Reported

Do you have information about how this vehicle was used or driven? Tell us what you know.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Heading Graphic

BUICK does not report recall information for specific vehicles to CARFAX.
Go to the CARFAX SAFETY & RELIABILITY REPORT for recalls issued by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration for the 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM. You can also contact an authorized dealership or BUICK at 1-800-521-7300 to find out if this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375) still has recalls that require repair.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Heading Graphic
For your convenience, CARFAX has estimated the remaining original manufacturer warranty coverage based on information reported to us on this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375). Please confirm remaining factory warranty and extended warranty options with your dealer. Interested in an extended warranty?

Estimated start date of warranty: 08/24/2000 
Last reading reported on 07/31/2001: 26,634 miles	Recalculate with current mileage 
Today's Date: January 16, 2006

Type of Coverage: Original Warranty: Estimated Remaining Coverage:
Basic	36 months or 36,000 miles	Coverage expired
Drivetrain	36 months or 36,000 miles	Coverage expired
Emissions	24 months or 24,000 miles	Coverage expired
Corrosion	72 months or 100,000 miles	8 months or 73,366 miles
Transferable	Transferable at no cost	Same
Roadside Assistance	36 months or 36,000 miles	Coverage expired
Safety Belt & Inflatable Restraint	No data reported to CARFAX	
Specific Components	96 months or 80,000 miles	32 months or 53,366 miles
Notes: Manufacturer covers emissions components under basic warranty. Emissions coverage may vary by state. Refer to owners manual for specific details. Transferable: no cost, unlimited owners covered. Alignment and wheel balancing are considered maintenance after 7,500 miles. Basic warranty includes surface corrosion, batteries, adjustments, alternate transportation, roadside assistance, and tires.

CARFAX Warranty Check provides an estimate of this vehicle's remaining warranty coverage. It does not take into account some vehicle history events. For example, major accidents resulting in Salvage or Junk titles that may void the original manufacturer warranty or ownership transfers that may decrease warranty coverage. This warranty information is only valid for vehicles manufactured for sale in the US. Complete warranty coverage information is available for this vehicle at the BUICK web site.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Click here to find out more!

Heading Graphic
CARFAX searched more than 4 billion records from over 7,600 sources and found 8 record(s) for this 2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM (2G4WS52J611138375).

Date:
Mileage Reading:
Source:
General Comments:
08/24/2000 Nevada
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Las Vegas, NV
Registration issued or renewed
First owner reported
Registered as
rental vehicle
(major car rental company)
08/24/2000 10 Nevada
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Boca Raton, FL
Title #4515641
Title issued or updated
Loan or lien reported
Registered as lease vehicle
07/17/2001 Nevada
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Las Vegas, NV
Registration issued or renewed
New owner reported
07/26/2001 26,622 Auto Auction
Sold at auction
in Pacific Southwest Region
Listed as
a manufacturer vehicle
07/28/2001 California
Inspection Station
West Covina, CA
Passed emissions inspection
07/31/2001 26,634 Service Plan Co.
Whittier, CA
Service Contract Issued
09/14/2001 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Whittier, CA
Title issued or updated
New owner reported
Loan or lien reported
12/22/2005 California
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Whittier, CA
Title issued or updated
Loan or lien reported
Tell us what you know about this vehicle

Detailed Vehicle History Definitions:

* First Owner
When the first owner(s) obtains a title from a Department of Motor Vehicles as proof of ownership.
* Lease
When someone leases a car from a dealer, the dealer actually sells the vehicle to a leasing company. The leasing company then collects payments for the vehicle from the new owner for 24, 36, 48 or more months. A leasing company can be an independent car dealer or a car manufacturer.
* New Owner Reported
When a vehicle is sold to a new owner, the Title must be transferred to the new owner(s) at a Department of Motor Vehicles.
* Rental
Vehicle registered by a rental agency.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center
CARFAX Buyback Guarantee	CARFAX
BUYBACK GUARANTEE

If you find that any of these severe problems were reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles and were not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back.
Severe Damage: Odometer Problems: Lemon History:
# Salvage/Junk
# Rebuilt/Reconstructed
# Dismantled
# Fire/Flood/Hail
# Canadian Total Loss
# Exceeds Mechanical Limits
# Not Actual Mileage
# Manufacturer Buyback

Your CARFAX Buyback Coverage:
Vehicle:	Transferable Coverage:	Activation:
2001 BUICK CENTURY CUSTOM
2G4WS52J611138375	01/16/2006 - 01/16/2007	REQUIRED --
ACTIVATE TODAY!

Activation Required
ACTIVATE GUARANTEE NOW
Go to www.carfax.com

Terms and Conditions Apply
CARFAX agrees to buy this vehicle back from the holder of this Vehicle History Report if the report indicates the vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee and a Branded Title, as fully defined in the Terms and Conditions, actually exists for this vehicle. YOU MUST REGISTER TO ACTIVATE THIS FREE GUARANTEE (www.carfax.com) in order to be eligible for payment. View Terms and Conditions (www.carfax.com/guarantee/hctermsanddef.cfm).

Click here to find out more!

Additional Services & Resources:
Car Price Quote	Vehicle Financing	Insurance Center	Pre-purchase Inspection

CARFAX Disclaimer:

CARFAX DEPENDS ON ITS SOURCES FOR THE ACCURACY AND RELIABILITY OF ITS INFORMATION. THEREFORE, NO RESPONSIBILITY IS ASSUMED BY CARFAX OR ITS AGENTS FOR ERRORS OR OMISSIONS IN THIS REPORT. CARFAX FURTHER EXPRESSLY DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING ANY IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. CARFAX®

Need help? Please visit our Help Center at www.carfax.com.

© 2006 CARFAX, Inc., an R.L. Polk & Co. company. All rights reserved. Patents pending. 16.Jan.2006 01:29:52


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

According to this it's got a salvaged title.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jever said:


> According to this it's got a salvaged title.


That's an interesting site. I've never heard of it before, do you know where their information is gathered from? :dunno: I'm just curious.


----------



## stevlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Can someone please run this carfax please and email me at [email protected] thanks 
WBAAM3335XKC57203 I need to know before I buy this car


----------



## stevlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Can someone please help with a carfax report Im trying to buy this car and email me at [email protected] any help would be greatly appreciated Thanx

WBABK7329TET61420


----------

